# Big green egg dealers



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

I need a spring assisted band assembly for a large egg. Does anyone have them in stock and if so what is the price?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Give Escambia Electric a call at (850) 432-1577.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Give Escambia Electric a call at (850) 432-1577.


* Yep ^^^^*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Give Escambia Electric a call at (850) 432-1577.


You can shop around, but Sky (Hot Reels) at Escambia Electric will be the cheapest in town hands down. He's got the insider handshake when it comes to the eggs. He may have to order the part though. But it shouldn't take too long.


----------

